# SAFE



## janktoaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's the super rad safe I got as a kick down. It weighs 60 pounds, which is the only down side........................... trying to sell it, apparently they're worth some dough!


----------



## urchin (Apr 25, 2014)

What kind of freak!


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Some kooked out freak in a pick up truck!!! I was minding my own business, smoking a cigarette.....


----------



## urchin (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I read the story now but still......


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Still odd, yeah. This safe isn't too "safe", I could open it with a hammer


----------



## urchin (Apr 25, 2014)

I know. I read about it in the chat but still...


----------



## urchin (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry thought it didn't post at first.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 25, 2014)

It doesn't look like anything but trouble to me. Clean it off and leave it on the steps of your favorite Government office early in the morning as an offering.


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 25, 2014)

It's only trouble. I just want to sell it.. if I can't find a buyer in a few days I'm gonna leave it somewhere


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 26, 2014)

yea man thats got trouble written all over it imo...who the fuck kicks down a safe who isnt trying to desperetly distance their self from it?


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah. that's what I'm sayin'.. there wasn't anything in it thankfully. I think I'm getting rid of it tomorrow tho


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 28, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> I think I'm getting rid of it tomorrow tho



Probably should of gotten rid of it yesterday.


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 28, 2014)

Whoops


----------

